# Husband and spending time together



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2012)

I am having a hard time getting my husband to spend time with me. He works at night and  I work during the day. He sleeps all of our free time away on the weekends and refuses to get up until he goes to work. I feel like I am drowning in this relationship because things I want to do he does not. Any thoughts?


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Have you tried telling him this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Well, the most obvious question might be could you get on the same shift? As - working opposite shifts is likely to cause a long-term problem with people being tired at different times. 

Yeah, have you tried saying anything, and what does he say?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Working opposite shifts is a relationship killer. Is he ever going to work days?


----------

